# Goat with dry, cracked bleeding udders



## ReUnitePangea

Hi guys, Im new here but yesterday I was given 2 adult female goats and 3 male babies (less than 1 week old), the owner didnt have time for them, fortunately I do. 

However one of the mother goats has a very big udder, the nipples are very hard and one of them is cracked and bleeding. This goat only has one baby, Ive been taking the milk 3x a day and feeding it to the baby with a bottle. I talked to a vet here and they recommended vasolene for the chapped and bleeding side of the udder/tit. 

If anyone has any opinions or ideas or questions as to what I can do to help this mother goat and her baby Id be happy to hear. Im new to goats but was given 5 yesterday (2 mothers with 3 babies less than 4 days old) 

My main concern is the condition of the udder, which is dry and chapped, I bought vasolene and applied it tonight after milking for the baby. Do I need to do anything more or continue doing what Im doing?

-RUP


----------



## KW Farms

Vasaline will work, bagbalm will work well too. 

So the vet took a look at the udder or you just asked him/her about it? Is there milk coming out of both sides of the udder? Being hard, it sounds like she might have mastitis, but if there is milk coming out easily, then maybe not. 

But yeah, I woul apply bag balm a couple times a day.  Glad they are in a loving home.


----------



## liz

I agree with Kylee and would suggest getting a can of "Bag Balm"....it's a square green can. It contains lanolin for healing and petroleum for conditioning. Wash her udder with a warm wet cloth and a very mild soap, milk her then apply the bag balm after each milking.


----------



## lissablack

Any heavy water blocking kind of heavy lotion will work, vaseline may be the best you can get. But there may be some kind of udder protection available there that isn't made from petroleum. It would be better if you can get it. I worry about the kids eating vaseline. But she needs something. It is really important to keep her milked, you are doing a great job. be sure and empty her out. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with the others.... bag balm is made for udders...Vaseline is not...... sorry your doe has an ouch.... :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Yes, Bag balm. You can get it at most grocery stores, Walgreens etc.


----------



## lissablack

He is in the Azores. Isn't that it?

Jan


----------



## lissablack

I think the first ingredient of Bag Balm is petroleum jelly. I haven't got any, but I seem to remember that from when I had it.

Jan


----------



## Dreamchaser

Oh, is he out of the US? And yes, I think Bag Balm is made with petroleum jelly.


----------



## ReUnitePangea

Hey guys thanks for the replys, the goat is doing much better, the Vaseline is doing a great job. The udders are now in great shape, the one nipple is still in rough shape but it was very chapped and dry, its healing up good now. Milk comes out easily out of both udders. The baby is only drinking out of the udder that is not dry and chapped, Im still taking milk out of both twice a day now. 

I am outside of the US so I dont have a great selection of specialty products. There is a product for cow udders (big cow industry here) but the store that sells it is 100km round trip, the vasolene is working good so I'll just keep up with it. Thanks again for the replys, its nice to have these forums for the advice and reassurance. 

-RUP


----------



## lissablack

Vaseline works. Good that she is doing better. Please keep talking to us.

Jan


----------



## Dreamchaser

One thing I totally forgot about was Udder Butter. It is a lotion. They have other kinds and you can buy it online I'm sure.


----------

